# 15 gallon pleco growout



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I wasn't going to start another journal but decided it would be easier to have a separate thread to show my progress. I had been using a 3 gal Eclipse to house the overflow from my frysaver box in the 20 gallon, but there were getting to be a lot of fry and I start casting about for options. Once again, it was my old BCA friends to the rescue. Davej provided a 15 gallon and a 100 w Eheim Jager heater, jobber had recently ordered a Maxijet 600 and sponge filters for me and I had an old lid from the 20 gallon and voila!

Sorry for the blurry pics but I shot it quickly with my phone just to show some friends and didn't think I would post them anywhere:
Tank in place at the bottom of the stand.









Tank filled and lights on. You can see the Eclipse in front of the stand as I was getting ready to transition it.









Inhabitants.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Cool. Much better than the Eclipse for sure. Cute little guys.

Now that I look a little closer though, I think there's room for another tank on that middle shelf on the right hand side. Just put the food wrap box vertical on the shelf just below and you're good to go. :bigsmile:


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Nice and spacious


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

crazy72 said:


> Cool. Much better than the Eclipse for sure. Cute little guys.
> 
> Now that I look a little closer though, I think there's room for another tank on that middle shelf on the right hand side. Just put the food wrap box vertical on the shelf just below and you're good to go. :bigsmile:


Franck, you didn't see the evil eye Davej got when he brought the tank over.....  Lucky Dave's a big guy!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

nice upgrade...very cool Gary!


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Yup 
Was a frosty reception  from your wife.
I could just about hear her thinking "Oh no not another tank!"
But hey, at least its out of my garage now. Lol :bigsmile:


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hehe Dave you're a good sport. I think my wife is getting attached to the baby plecos and getting used to you bringing stuff over.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Hehe Dave you're a good sport. I think my wife is getting attached to the baby plecos and getting used to you bringing stuff over.


Thats good in a way, if u need anything we will give it to Dave to take to u 
Btw the tank looks nice, much better then that little one lol


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

They are so darned cute, the almond leave in the top tank almost looks like a huge pleco. Yikes


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

O.C.D Fishies said:


> They are so darned cute, the almond leave in the top tank almost looks like a huge pleco. Yikes


Thanks. I love the little guys and I've been steadily catching fry from Hypans and Peckoltia and putting them in there so the tank has lots of fish now. Unfortunately I'm on business trip right now (-4 outside and snowing!) and not able to looking after the tanks. Normally I don't worry but since this tank is only a week old I have some concerns so hopefully it turns out to be nothing.

Btw, sorry to hear you've been been having so much trouble with your reef tank. Hopefully things getting better soon.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Thanks. I love the little guys and I've been steadily catching fry from Hypans and Peckoltia and putting them in there so the tank has lots of fish now. Unfortunately I'm on business trip right now (-4 outside and snowing!) and not able to looking after the tanks. Normally I don't worry but since this tank is only a week old I have some concerns so hopefully it turns out to be nothing.
> 
> Btw, sorry to hear you've been been having so much trouble with your reef tank. Hopefully things getting better soon.


Gary, if you'd like me to go to your place and do a w/c on this tank and/or another one, let me know. It would be no problem at all.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

crazy72 said:


> Gary, if you'd like me to go to your place and do a w/c on this tank and/or another one, let me know. It would be no problem at all.


Thanks for the offer Franck. I think it'll be fine. The trip turned from 3 days to 5 so that's the only reason I have any concerns but my wife is looking after the tanks while I'm gone so if I need help I'll be sure to call on my BCA buddies.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Thanks for the offer Franck. I think it'll be fine. The trip turned from 3 days to 5 so that's the only reason I have any concerns but my wife is looking after the tanks while I'm gone so if I need help I'll be sure to call on my BCA buddies.


Haha, she's probably bringing home the professional stuff to test your water as she scoffs at your retail test kits.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

No way. By monitoring I mean "looking". My wife won't touch the water.


----------

